

Show HN: rofo.ca, a geo/social network visualization of the Rob Ford saga - idm
http://rofo.ca

======
idm
I've been working on this project in my spare time over the past few months.
SIGCHI is coming to Toronto this weekend, so I was inspired to post on HN and
hopefully receive some feedback.

